# IE8 die Engine von IE7 benutzen lassen



## fschwarz (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich bastle gerade an einer Website. Sie funktioniert einwandfrei für Firefox, Safari, Chrome, IE7...nur mit IE8 habe ich Probleme.
Da ist das Menü oben verschoben. 

Ich hab schon versucht, den Code einzufügen, dass er Engine von IE7 benutzt, aber klappt irgendwie nicht. Hab ich das an falscher Stelle oder wo muss ich das genau reinschreiben?
Hier ein kleiner Auszug aus meiner index.php meiner Website:


```
<?php
defined( '_JEXEC' ) or die( 'Restricted access' );
JPlugin::loadLanguage( 'tpl_SG1' );
?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="<?php echo $this->language; ?>" lang="<?php echo $this->language; ?>" >
<head>
<jdoc:include type="head" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="templates/system/css/system.css" type="text/css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" href="templates/<?php echo $this->template ?>/css/template.css" type="text/css" />
<!--[if lte IE 6]>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="templates/<?php echo $this->template ?>/css/ie6.css" type="text/css" />
<![endif]-->
<meta http-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=EmulateIE7" />
</head>
```


----------



## Maik (27. Mai 2010)

Moin,

http://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/library/cc817574.aspx 



> Beim X-UA-kompatiblen Header wird nicht zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung unterschieden, aber er muss im Header der Webseite (im  Abschnitt „HEAD“  ) vor allen anderen Elementen außer dem TITLE-Element und anderen META-Elementen stehen.



Demnach versuch es mal, die META-Angabe vor den Stylesheets zu notieren.

Warum das Menü in ihm nach oben verschoben wird, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, denn IE8 ist gegenüber dem IE7 mit den anderen Browsern auf Augenhöhe, was die Interpretation der CSS-Spezifikation betrifft.

Schon mal in seinem integrierten Entwicklertool überprüft, in welchem Dokumentmodus er läuft? Gut möglich, dass dort "Quirks Mode" gesetzt ist.

mfg Maik


----------



## fschwarz (27. Mai 2010)

Also schon komisch...wenn ich in IE8 den Kompatibilitätsmodus aktiviere, zeigt er mir es "richtig" an, so wie ich es für Firefox optimiert habe.
Ich hab es jetzt mal mit IE Tester angeschaut, da zeigen sich teilweise starke Unterschiede. Naja für IE 5 und 6 muss es jetzt nicht unbedingt perfekt aussehen, benutzt eh keiner mehr...
Allerdings zeigt er es auch bei IE7 nicht richtig an, zumindest laut dem IETester im Screenshot.
Wie es eigentlich aussehen sollte, das seht ihr unter dem Bild "firefox".
Dann hat es eventuell doch was mit dem CSS zu tun?
Leider ist die CSS recht umfangreich hier zu posten, aber ich mache mal...die Schlüsselwörter sind wohl header und logo...

```
body {
	font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif;
	line-height: 1.3em;
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	font-size: 11px;
	color: #666666;
	background: #fff;
}

body.contentpane {
	background: #fff;
}

form {
  margin: 0;
  padding: 0;
}

img,table {
	border: none;
}

p {
	margin: 5px 0;
	text-align: justify;
}

a {
	color: #999;
	outline: none;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-weight: 400;
}

a:link {
	font-weight: 400;
}

a:visited {
	font-weight: 400;
	color: #999;
}

a:hover {
	color: #59A43F;
	font-weight: 400;
}

input  {
	color: #ccc;
	outline: none;
	margin: 0;
}

input:focus {
	outline: none;
}

button {
	color: #fff;
	font-size: 11px;
	border: none;
	background: #696969;
	cursor: pointer;
}


#modlgn_remember.inputbox  {
	background: none;
	border: none;
	width: auto;
	vertical-align:middle;
}

input.button, .validate  {
	color: #fff;
	font-size: 11px;
	cursor: pointer;
	font-weight: 700;
	border: none;
	height:20px;
	line-height:19px;
	padding: 2px 4px 4px;
	margin:6px 0 0 0;
}

/*****************************************/
/*** Template specific layout elements ***/
/*****************************************/

#page_bg {
	background: #fff url(../images/page_bg.png) repeat-x top left;
}

#wrapper {
	margin:0 auto;
	width:980px;
}

#holder {
	width:980px;
	margin:0 auto;
}

#header {
	position:relative;
	margin:0 auto;
	padding:24px 22px 43px 22px;
	height:223px;
	width:936px;
	background: transparent url(../images/headerimg.jpg) no-repeat top center;
}

#pillmenu {
    
	font-size: 16px;
	height:28px;
	width:956px;
	padding:23px 12px;
	margin:0 0 16px 0;
	/*background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_bg.png) no-repeat top center;*/
}

#pillmenu ul {
	overflow: hidden;
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
	height:28px;
	list-style: none;
}

#pillmenu li {
	float: left;
}

#pillmenu li a {
	float:left;
	color: #fff;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-weight: 700;
	height:28px;
	line-height:27px;
	padding: 0 12px;
	margin:0;
	cursor:pointer;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_divider.png) no-repeat top right;
}

#pillmenu li a:hover, #pillmenu li a#active_menu-nav {
	color:#59A43F;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_hover.png) no-repeat top right;
}




#pillmenu2 {
	font-size: 11px;
	height:28px;
	width:956px;
	padding:0 12px;
	margin:0 0 16px 0;
	background: transparent url(../images/t_menu_bg.png) no-repeat top center;
}


.logo {
	float:left;
	width:350px;
	height:70px;
	padding:4px 0 0 22px;
	margin:0 0 4px 0;
	overflow:hidden;
	background: transparent url(../images/EP_Laeuft.png) no-repeat center left;
}

.logo table {
	overflow:hidden;
	width:350px;
	height:48px;
}

.logo table td{
	margin:0;
	padding:0;
	vertical-align:middle;
}

.logo h1 {
	text-align:left;
	color:#fff;
	line-height:normal;
	margin:0;
	text-transform:uppercase;
}

.logo a, .logo a:link, .logo a:visited  {
	color:#fff;
	font-size:20px;
	font-weight:700;
	text-decoration:none;
}

.logo a:hover {
	text-decoration:none;
	font-weight:700;
}

.newsflash {
	height:123px;
	width:600px;
	padding:50px 42px;
	text-align:justify;
	background: transparent url(../images/news_bg.png) no-repeat top left;
	overflow:hidden;
}

.newsflash h3 {
	width:600px;
	height:17px;
	color:#fff;
	overflow:hidden;
	line-height:17px;
	margin:0 0 27px 0;
	padding:4px;
	text-align:left;
	background: transparent url(../images/news_h3_bg.png) no-repeat bottom left;
}

.newsflash table tr td {
	color:#CCCCCC;
	height:78px;
	text-align:justify;
}

.newsflash  a {
	color:#CCCCCC;
	font-weight:700;
	text-decoration:none;
}

.newsflash div.module  {
	background:none;
	width:600px;
	height:118px;
	margin:0 auto;
	overflow:hidden;
}

.newsflash div.module div  {
	background:none;
	padding:0;
}

.newsflash table.contentpaneopen {
	margin:0;
}

.newsflash div.module_menu div div div, .newsflash div.module div div div, .newsflash  div.module_text div div div {
	margin:0;
	padding:0;
}

.cpathway {
	position:absolute;
	bottom:0;
	left:12px;
	height:20px;
	line-height:19px;
	width:952px;
	overflow:hidden;
}

.cpathway img {
	float:left;
	padding:6px 6px 0 0;
}

span.breadcrumbs.pathway {
	float:left;
	padding:0;
	color:#6f5dca;
	margin:0;
}

span.breadcrumbs.pathway a.pathway  {
	float:left;
	margin:0;
	padding:0 6px 0 0;
	color: #2b2b2b;
	font-weight:400;
	text-decoration: none;
}

span.breadcrumbs.pathway a.pathway:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
}

#search {
	float:right;
	padding:10px 0 0 0;
}

.search {
	float:left;
	height:32px;
	padding:0 0 0 10px;
	background:transparent url(../images/inputbox.png) no-repeat top left;
}

.search .inputbox {
	float:left;
	border: none;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	font-size:11px;
	line-height:14px;
	height:14px;
	width:168px;
	padding:8px 6px 9px 2px;
	margin:0;
	background:none;
}

.search .button {
	float:left;
	margin:0;
	padding:0;
	border:none;
	text-indent:-9999px;
	height:32px;
	width:36px;
	background:transparent url(../images/search_but.png) no-repeat top right;
}

.search .button:hover {
	color:#e54d30;
}

#content {
	margin:0 auto;
	width:980px;
}

#leftcolumn, #rightcolumn {
	float: left;
	width: 220px;
	padding:0;
	margin:0 12px 10px 0;
}

#rightcolumn {
	float: right;
	margin:0 0 10px 12px;
}

div#maincolumn {
	float: left;
	padding:10px 10px 20px;
	margin:0 0 12px 0;
	width:496px;
	background:#FFFFFF;
}

div#maincolumn_full {
	margin:0 auto 10px;	
	padding:10px 10px 20px;
	width: 960px;
	background:#FFFFFF;
}

div#maincolumn_left, div#maincolumn_right  {
	float: left;
	padding:10px 10px 20px;
	margin:0 0 12px 0;
	width: 728px;
	background:#FFFFFF;
}

div#maincolumn_right {
	padding:6px 9px 10px 10px;
}

div.nopad {
	overflow: hidden;
}

div.nopad ul {
	clear: both;
}

td.middle_pad {
	width: 20px;
}

#footer {
	height:70px;
	text-align:center;
	margin:0 0 20px;
	background: transparent url(../images/footer.png) no-repeat top center;
}

#footer_holder {
	height:36px;
	width:956px;
	color: #fff;
	font-weight:400;
	line-height: 35px;
	padding:0 12px;
	margin:0 auto;
	overflow:hidden;
}

#footer a {
	color: #fff;
	font-weight:400;
	text-decoration: none;
}


#footer a:hover {
	text-decoration:underline;
}

a.footer123:link, a.footer123:visited {
	color: #000;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	text-decoration: underline;
}

#f123 {
	text-align: right;
	width: 100%;
	margin: 0 auto;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
}
.f123 {
	text-align: right;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	text-decoration: none;
}
.f123_bg {
	background:url(../images/123_bg.png);
	width:134px;
	height:30px;
	text-align:center;
	padding: 0 3px;
}
.f123_1 {
	display: block;
	font-size: 10px;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	color: #666;
	text-align: left;
	padding: 0 0 2px 4px;
}

a.link_123:link, a.link_123:visited {
	font-size: 15px;
	font-family: Tahoma, Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
	color: #797979;
	text-decoration:none;
	font-weight: 700;
}
a.link_123:hover {
	font-size: 15px;
	font-family: Tahoma, Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
	color: #797979;
	text-decoration:none;
	font-weight: 700;
}

/*****************************************/
/*** Joomla! specific content elements ***/
/*****************************************/

div.offline {
	background: #fffebb;
	width: 100%;
	position: absolute;
	top: 0;
	left: 0;
	font-size: 1.2em;
	padding: 5px;
}

/* headers */
div.componentheading {
	height: 22px;
	margin:0;
	color: #000;
}

table.blog {
	
}

h1 {
	padding: 0;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 1.3em;
	line-height:19px;
	font-weight: 700;
	vertical-align: bottom;
	color: #000;
	text-align: left;
	width: 100%;
}

h2, .contentheading {
	padding: 0;
	font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 11px;
	vertical-align: middle;
	color: #59A43F;
	text-align: left;
	font-weight: 700;
}

h2, a.contentheading {
	background: none;
	border: none;
	margin:6px 0;
}

table.contentpaneopen h3 {
	margin-top: 25px;
	color:#585858;
}

h4 {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	color: #333;
}

h3, .componentheading, table.moduletable th, legend {
	margin:6px 0;
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 11px;
	font-weight:700;
	text-align: left;
	text-transform:uppercase;
	color: #333;
	padding: 0;
}
/* small text */
.small {
	font-size: 10px;
	color: #666666;
	font-weight: 700;
	text-align: left;
}

.modifydate {
	height: 20px;
	vertical-align: bottom;
	font-size: 10px;
	color: #666666;
	text-align: right;
}

.createdate {
	vertical-align: top;
	font-size: 11px;
	color: #999;
	padding-bottom: 8px;
}

a.readon {
	float: right;
	line-height: normal;
	font-size: 11px;
	padding: 0 0 0 14px;
	color: #666666;
	text-transform: lowercase;
	text-decoration: none;
}

a.readon:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
}

/* form validation */
.invalid { border-color: #ff0000; }
label.invalid { color: #ff0000; }


/** overlib **/

.ol-foreground {
	background-color: #f1f1f1;
	color: #333;
}

.ol-background {
	background-color: #f1f1f1;
	color: #333;
}

.ol-textfont {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 10px;
}

.ol-captionfont {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 12px;
	color: #fbfbfb;
	font-weight: 700;
}
.ol-captionfont a {
	background-color: #f1f1f1;
	color: #333;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-size: 12px;
}

.ol-closefont {}

/* menu links */
a.mainlevel:link, a.mainlevel:visited {
	padding-left: 5px;
}

a.mainlevel:hover {

}

/* spacers */
span.article_separator {
	display: block;
	height: 20px;
}

.article_column {

}

.column_separator {
	
}

td.buttonheading {
	text-align: right;
	width: 0;
}

.clr {
	clear: both;
	font-size:0;
}

table.blog span.article_separator {
	display: block;
	height: 20px;
}



/* table of contents */
table.contenttoc {
  margin: 5px;
  padding: 5px;
  background: none;
}

table.contenttoc td {
  padding: 0 5px;
}


/* content tables */
td.sectiontableheader {
  color: #fff;
  font-weight: 700;
  padding: 4px;
}

tr.sectiontableentry1 td {
	padding: 4px;
}

tr.sectiontableentry1 {
	background:#f3f3f3;
}
  
tr.sectiontableentry0 td,
tr.sectiontableentry2 td {
  padding: 4px;
}

td.sectiontableentry0,
td.sectiontableentry1,
td.sectiontableentry2 {
  padding: 3px;
  font-size: 11px;
}


/* content styles */
.contentpaneopen, table.contentpane {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}

table.contentpane td{
	text-align: left;
}

table.contentpane td.contentdescription {
	width: 100%;
}

table.contentpane  {
	text-align: left;
	float: left;
	width: 100%;
}

table.contentpane ul li a .category {
	color: #FF8800;
}

table.contentpane ul li {
	color: #666;
}

table.contentpaneopen {
	border-collapse: collapse;
	padding: 0;
	margin:0 6px;
}

table.contentpaneopen li {
	margin-bottom: 5px;
}

table.contentpaneopen fieldset {
	border: 0;
	border-top: 1px solid #669933;
}

table.contentpaneopen h3 {
	margin-top: 25px;
}

table.contentpaneopen h4 {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	color: #000;
}

.highlight {
	background-color: #fffebb;
}

ul.latestnews, ul.mostread {
	list-style:none;
	padding:0;
	margin:0;
	text-align:left;
}

/* module control elements */
table.user1user2 div.moduletable {
	margin-bottom: 0px;
}

div.moduletable, div.module {
  margin-bottom: 25px;
}

div.module_menu, div.module, div.module_text{
	margin:0 0 10px 0;
	padding: 0;
}

div.module_menu div, div.module div, div.module_text div {
	margin:0;
	background: transparent url(../images/box_m.png) repeat-y top center;
}

div.module_menu div, div.module div, div.module_text div {
	
}

div.module_menu div div, div.module div div, div.module_text div div {
	text-align: center;
	margin:0;
	padding:0 0 3px 0;	
	background: transparent url(../images/box_b.png) no-repeat bottom center;
}

div.module_menu div div div, div.module div div div, div.module_text div div div {
	padding:0 0 14px 0;
	margin:0 auto;
	color:#605d6f;
	background: transparent url(../images/box_t.png) no-repeat top center;
}

div.module div div div div {
	width: 160px;
	color:#605d6f;
}

div.module_menu div div div div, div.module div div div div, div.module_text div div div div {
	background: none;
	margin:0 auto;
	padding:0;
	color:#605d6f;
}

div.module_text div div div div {
	text-align: left;
}

div.module_text div div div div.bannergroup_text {
	padding: 10px 10px 10px 20px;
	width: 174px;
}

div.module_text div div div div.bannergroup_text div {
	color:#605d6f;
	width: auto;
	padding: 0 0 4px;
}

div.module div div div form {
	margin:0 auto;
	padding:0 0 6px 20px;
	text-align:left;
	width:180px;
}

div.module_menu ul {
	list-style: none;
	padding: 0;
}

div.module_menu ul#mainlevel {
	margin: 0 auto;
	text-align: center;
}

div.module_menu ul li{
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}

div.module_menu ul li a:link, div.module_menu ul li a:visited {
	font-weight: 700;
	padding: 2px 0;
	line-height: 24px;
	background: transparent url(../images/blue/bullet2.jpg) top left no-repeat;
}

#leftcolumn div.module table ,#rightcolumn div.module table {
	padding: 0 0 6px 0;
}

#leftcolumn div.module table td ,#rightcolumn div.module table td {
	margin:0;
	padding: 0 6px 0 0;
	height:20px;
	color:#666666;
	text-align:left;
	line-height:13px;
	vertical-align: middle;
}

#leftcolumn div.module table.poll {

}

#leftcolumn div.module table.poll td {
	text-align: left;
}

/* LEFT COL H3 */
#leftcolumn h3, #rightcolumn h3 { 	
	width:196px;
	height: 31px;
	line-height:30px;
	margin:0 0 6px 0;
	padding: 0 12px;
	font-size: 11px;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	text-align: left;
	text-transform:none;
	font-weight: 700;
	overflow:hidden;
	background: transparent url(../images/box_h3.png) no-repeat top center;
}

 #rightcolumn h3 {
}

.moduletable_menu, .moduletable, .moduletable_text {
	margin: 0 0 16px 0;
	padding: 0 0 8px 0;
}
#leftcolumn ul.menu, #rightcolumn ul.menu {
	list-style: none;
	text-align: left;
	margin:0;
	width:198px;
	padding:0 0 0 12px;
}

#rightcolumn ul.menu {
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li, #rightcolumn ul.menu li {
	margin:0 0 1px 0;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li:hover, #rightcolumn ul.menu li:hover {
}


#leftcolumn ul.menu li ul li, #rightcolumn ul.menu li ul li {
}

/*LEFT COL LINK*/
#leftcolumn ul.menu li a, #leftcolumn ul.menu li a:link,
#rightcolumn ul.menu li a, #rightcolumn ul.menu li a:link {
	display:block;
	font-weight: 400;
	font-size: 11px;
	line-height: 19px;
	padding:0 0 0 14px;
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #605d6f;
	background: transparent url(../images/menu_arrow.gif) no-repeat left top;
}


#leftcolumn ul.menu li a:hover, #rightcolumn ul.menu li a:hover {
	color: #000;
	background: transparent url(../images/menu_arrow_hover.gif) no-repeat left top;
}

/*LEFT COL CURRENT LINK*/

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current {
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current a, #leftcolumn ul.menu li#current a:link, 
#rightcolumn ul.menu li#current a, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current a:link {
	display:block;
	color: #000;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current {
	
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current a:hover, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current a:hover {
	display:block;
	color: #000;
}

/*LEFT COL SUB LINK*/
#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a, #leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a:link,
#rightcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a:link {
	font-weight: 400;
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #605d6f;
	line-height:19px;
	padding:0 0 0 14px;
	background: none;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a:hover, #rightcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li a:hover {
	color: #000;
	background: none;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li ul li#current, #rightcolumn ul.menu li ul li#current {
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li, #rightcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li {
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li a, 
#rightcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li a {
	line-height:19px;
	font-size: 11px;
	font-weight: 400;
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #605d6f;
	padding:0 0 0 14px;
	background: none;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li.parent ul li a:hover {
	color: #000;
	background: none;
}

/*SUBMENU POSITION*/
#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}

#leftcolumn ul.menu li#current ul li {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}

/*CURRENT SUBMENU POSITION*/
#leftcolumn ul.menu li ul {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}


#leftcolumn ul.menu li ul, #rightcolumn ul.menu li ul {
	list-style: none;
	margin:0;
}


/* forms */
#leftcolumn .moduletable ul, #rightcolumn .moduletable ul {
	margin: 6px 0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style: none;
}

#leftcolumn .moduletable ul li, #rightcolumn .moduletable ul li {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0 2px;
}

table.adminform textarea {
  width: 540px;
  height: 400px;
  font-size: 1em;
  color: #000099;
}

form#form-login fieldset { 
	border: 0 none; 
	padding: 0;
	margin:0;
	color:#605d6f;
	text-align: left;
}

form#form-login ul {
	padding: 0;
	list-style: none;
	text-align: left;
	margin: 10px auto 0;
}

form#form-login ul li { 
	padding: 0; 
}

form#form-login ul li a {
	text-align: left;
	padding: 0;
	font-size: 11px;
	color: #605d6f;
	text-decoration: none;
}

form#form-login ul li a:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
}

#form-login	input {
	border:none;
	color:#000;
	font-size:11px;
	height:14px;
	line-height:14px;
	padding:2px 4px;
	background:#c6c2d8;
}

input#modlgn_passwd, input#modlgn_username {
	width:142px;
}

input.button, #form-login input.button {
	height:20px;
	border:none;
	font-weight:700;
	color:#7d74a9;
	line-height:15px;
	padding:2px 6px 3px;
	background:transparent url(../images/but.gif) repeat-x top left;
}

input.button:hover, #form-login input.button:hover {
	color:#fff;
}

/* thumbnails */
div.mosimage         {  margin: 5px; }
div.mosimage_caption {  font-size: .90em; color: #333; }

div.caption       { padding: 0 10px 0 10px; }
div.caption img   { border: 1px solid #CCC; }
div.caption p     { font-size: .90em; color: #333; text-align: center; }

/* Parameter Table */
table.paramlist {
	margin-top: 5px;
}

table.paramlist td.paramlist_key {
	width: 128px;
	text-align: left;
	height: 30px;
}

table.paramlist td.paramlist_value {
}

div.message {
	font-family: Tahoma, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-weight: 700;
	font-size : 14px;
	color : #c30;
	text-align: center;
	width: auto;
	background-color: #f9f9f9;
	border: solid 1px #d5d5d5;
	margin: 3px 0px 10px;
	padding: 3px 20px;
}

/* Banners module */

/* Default skyscraper style */
.bannergroup {
}

.banneritem {
}

/* Text advert style */

.banneritem_text {
	padding: 4px;
	font-size: 11px;
}

.banneritem_text a {
	font-weight:700;
	color:#000;
}

.bannerfooter_text {
	padding: 4px;
	font-size: 11px;
	text-align: right;
}

/* System Messages */
/* see system general.css */

.pagination span { padding: 2px; }
.pagination a    { padding: 2px; }

/* Polls */
.pollstableborder td {
	text-align: left;
}

/* Frontend Editing*/
fieldset {
	border: 1px solid #ccc;
	margin-top: 15px;
	padding: 4px;
}

legend {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0 10px;
}

td.key {
	border-bottom:1px solid #eee;
	color: #333;
}

/* Tooltips */
.tool-tip {
	float: left;
	background: #ffc;
	border: 1px solid #D4D5AA;
	padding: 5px;
	max-width: 200px;
}

.tool-title {
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
	font-size: 100%;
	font-weight: 700;
	margin-top: -15px;
	padding-top: 15px;
	padding-bottom: 5px;
	background: url(../../system/images/selector-arrow.png) no-repeat;
}

.tool-text {
	font-size: 100%;
	margin: 0;
}

/* System Standard Messages */
#system-message dd.message ul { 
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
	background: none;
	border: none;
}

/* System Error Messages */
#system-message dd.error ul { 
	color: #c00; 
	background: none;
	border: none;
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
}

/* System Notice Messages */
#system-message dd.notice ul { 
	color: #c00; 
	background: none;
	border: none;
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
}

#system-message dd {
	text-indent: 0;
}

#system-message dd ul {
	list-style-type: none;
	color: #c00; 
	background: none;
	border: none;
}

#system-message {
	margin-top: 5px;
}
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen ohne möglichst viel zu ändern...


----------



## Maik (27. Mai 2010)

Netter Versuch, dein  Thema [Joomla!] Menü anpassen unter einem anderen Benutzernamen und mit neuem Betreff "aufzuwärmen".

Abgesehen von den Screenshots der Seite, die mein fotografisches Gedächtnis direkt wiedererkannt hat, zu dumm, dass auch noch eure IP-Adresse gleich lautet, denn so viele Zufälle auf einmal  gibt es nicht im Leben.

Und weil Doppelaccounts hier ebenso wenig erwünscht sind, wird dein Zweitaccount "Coldstorm" nun unbefristet gesperrt.

[closed]

mfg Maik


----------

